

Skateboards, Wine, and Stuffed Animals: 10 Things Print On Demand can do now. - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2008/11/skateboards-wine-and-stuffed-animals-10-things-print-on-demand-can-do-now/

======
river_styx
Okay, the first 3 posts were interesting, but why are we suddenly being
spammed by all these 3D printer articles?

~~~
louislouis
My thoughts exactly!

~~~
replicatorblog
I wouldn't call the spate of articles on 3D printing and mass customization
Spam. I wrote 2 of the five that have shown up recently and they were efforts
to help share info on manufacturing technologies with a group of hacker with
the hope of fostering some new ideas. While some items on the list may be old
news I took care to highlight many that are currently flying under the Radar
(Spoonflower & Xoddo) to name two.

There were other posts highlighting the RepRap project and an honest question
about what one would do with these technologies. They stayed on the board
because people were interested in them.

------
jrp
Too bad the custom shoes are only for women and children - I'd like to put a
picture of a PCB on shoes.

